# Puppy Time!



## Flatbedford (Jun 16, 2014)

As some of you know, we lost out 10 1/2 year old  Black Lab Jesse James back in April. We got in touch with the breeder that he came from and found out the they had a litter on April 1st! I,d like to introduce all my hearth.com friends to Chloe. She's just over 7 pounds now and cute as heck!






The breeder tells us that her mother and our late Jesse James have the same father. So, our old friend is her uncle Jesse. There will be more pictures.


----------



## begreen (Jun 16, 2014)

She's a cutie!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Jun 16, 2014)

Uncle Jesse, you just gave me a "Full House" flashback of John Staimos....................


----------



## Jags (Jun 16, 2014)

"Cute as heck" is an understatement.  Down right adorable.  I love puppies as long as they belong to somebody else.  All my dogs have been rescue dogs with a year or two on them.  My little dog (40 pounds) was the most "puppy" and man could he be a destructive little bugger (till he grew out of it).

Congrats on the new family member.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 16, 2014)

There is a reason they are so damn cute. If they weren't you'd want to kill 'em for being such a PIA! She has cried all night the last two nights. She can't stand to be alone.


----------



## johneh (Jun 16, 2014)

If She has an Uncle Jesse
How come you didn't call her Daisy ?
She is one pretty Lab


----------



## Jags (Jun 16, 2014)

I know they don't hardly exist anymore but the old timey wind up alarm clocks set next to them at night used to be the go to method.  Something about mimicking the mothers heart beat or something.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Jun 16, 2014)

Find one of these

http://www.amazon.com/Petstages-110-Heartbeat-Pillow/dp/B001FK61IY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 16, 2014)

Super adorable ... and happy for you ... it was obvious that losing Jesse James was a tough blow.


----------



## lazeedan (Jun 16, 2014)

My wife suggest you get another one. That way she won't be lonely.


----------



## Dix (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah  Good for you guys !!

She's freaking adorable !!

Did ya get any puppy breathe????


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 16, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> She has cried all night the last two nights.



She is playing Elsa in act two of Lohengrin.


----------



## BobUrban (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow -good stuff there. I love dogs but like Jags most of mine have been rescue mutts with 6 months to a year in the bag before I get them.  Still some house rules learning but no where near the challenge of a pup. My latest(now 8 months on Thursday) was and still is something.  I am going through shoes like they are free!!  Glad she doesn't prefer chewing on saws. 

Cute pup - got to love a lab


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jun 20, 2014)

haha...awesome news....great looking dog!....shes bringing back memories of those sharp needle teeth that puppies have and the scratches all over my arms from playing with them when they are that young!....enjoy!


----------



## Bobbin (Jun 20, 2014)

Big time cute.

(why not adoption?)


----------



## bag of hammers (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve she is a keeper.  The PIA stuff will be behind you before you know it.  We still have the chew marks on my back patio door sill, one of the old kitchen chairs, and on some baseboard in one corner of the hallway.  All reminders of when my golden was just a pup.  I'm too busy to repair any of this stuff, but I kinda don't mind too much that the reminders are still there. 

When she drives you nuts at 3:00 am, just think about those of us that would give anything for the sound of that pup who did the same then grew into the best friend we could imagine, and then left this world far too soon - like my Bear, like your old buddy Jesse James.   I know you know that already, just worth repeating.

FWIW, Our 6 year old newf still comes in and wakes me up in the middle of the night sometimes just to get out in the cool air, and then  scratches to get back in 20 minutes later.  Rinse and repeat.  She wants to be outside, but she also wants to be in with her "peeps" even more.  Can't get mad at her.  One day she will break my heart too.  Give that pup a scratch behind the ear from me if you don't mind.


----------



## pma1123 (Jun 20, 2014)

Congrats to you flatbedford What a bundle of joy! (and frustration at times)


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 20, 2014)

She is letting us sleep for 4 or 5 hours a night now. The house training is not going very well though. But there has been progress. I have worked a couple really crazy hour days this week and that hasn't helped any. We will all be home on the weekend so I'm thinking we will make some progress.


----------



## Bobbin (Jun 22, 2014)

Get Puppy on a strict schedule, stick to it, and PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE.  It will work and the gross/sucky part of it will fade soon enough.  But you already knew that... just needed some "remindin'".  And could the "remindin'" be more tenderly delivered?


----------



## BobUrban (Jun 23, 2014)

FYI - if you are as anal about your dogs as I am then their food is a topic of major discussion on many other forums.  I was feeding my dogs Blue for a long time but recently discovered it(along with many other premium brands) was bought by Diamond which is junk.  My new food I am feeding and comes highly recommended is Dr. Tims.  Tough to find in retail but can be purchased online and free shipping.  I am on a revolving ship schedule and all the pros here in Michigan that have working dogs rave about it. 

Dog food has zero regs so it is loaded with JUNK - short of making your own(which brings on many other complications) this stuff is the best IMO. 

Just an FYI for your little pup - may as well get her started on the good stuff and it is really not to pricy.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 23, 2014)

We had a very productive weekend. We got her on a good schedule. She is now very comfortable in the crate. She has slept through the night and Sunday was out first accident free day.


----------



## Bobbin (Jun 23, 2014)

We make our own pet food.  All the pet food companies tell you not to feed "left overs", but frankly? we eat good food.  NO junk, no GMOs, and our fool dog at 11-12 ish (rescue, so not sure) is in beautiful condition and the vet. said that whatever we've been doing... keep it up!  ditto for the Pride. 

Good to know new puppy is settling in nicely.


----------



## osagebow (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats on the beautiful lil' lady, flatbed! Roomate  had a yellow in college, we trained her to sniff out the frequent escapees from the reptile room


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 24, 2014)

Now two days accident free!


----------



## firebroad (Jun 24, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Now two days accident free!


You HAD to say it, didn't you?  Just wait...ha ha ha!
Glad you got her.  I know she is no replacement for JJ, but she will help fill that hole. I had a kitty that I loved more than any other cat, and swore I would not have another.  Three months later, I got another.  
Congrats, Flatbedford, I hope you have many happy days with the "niece".


----------



## bassJAM (Jun 24, 2014)

She's cute!  My golden is just about 18 months now and 70lbs and still growing, and while last spring and summer I couldn't wait for him to grow up a little, now I miss the things like being able to pick him up or watch him trip over himself playing.  So enjoy that tiny, whining, cute PITA while she's still small!


----------



## Bobbin (Jun 25, 2014)

Once you set the schedule and stick to it, dogs instinctively know not to soil the home. 

One of myy favorite gross dog stories:  had a Lab x Shepard named Sally.  Never messed in the house.  One day the good man found her enjoying a bag of blood meal he'd forgotten to put away; he took it away from her and figured she'd eaten 2+ lbs. of the 5 lb. bag.  There were some really gross farts but no calls to go out overnight.  We figured we were over the hump.  Uh, nooo... .  I returned from work at 2:30 the next afternoon and upon opening the door was nearly overcome by charging Sally and the wave of dog -hit smell.  It was unbelievably gross, but I found only a couple of little drips on the rugs.  That dear sweet dog had left the mother lode of her distress in _our bathroom_.  I couldn't believe it.  She _knew _that was the place for that activity; we used the space, and that's where the litter pan for the cats was located.  Clean up was pretty bad, but at least it was contained.  And she never soiled inside the house after that, either.  It really gave me an appreciation for just how smart a dog can be.


----------



## bmblank (Jun 25, 2014)

My dog had the runs one day while we were at work. I didn't even realize it at first. Could smell a bit, but looked all over and couldn't find anything. Looked long enough that I guess our noses got used to the smell and it didn't seem so bad. Next morning I went to take a shower... Found it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 26, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Now two days accident free!



The puppy . . . or you?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jun 29, 2014)

don't get wrong here, great line from rodent Dangerfield. " I have a dog named Egypt, he leaves a pyramid  in every room!?!" enjoy ,remember puppy teeth?!?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 29, 2014)

Its been a good week. Only one accident, and that one wasn't really her fault. She asked to go out, but we made her wait too long. She's sleeping through the night too. It is amazing how fast she is growing up. Over 10 pounds now and really starting to be more of a little dog than a puppy.


----------



## Bobbin (Jun 30, 2014)

Dogs, kitties, kids... doesn't matter.  It's how much time, patience, and effort you lavish on them that helps them become good, gentle, and polite citizens of the world.  She's darling.


----------



## BobUrban (Jun 30, 2014)

Yea - they grow up fast.  My Molly, a Bavarian Mountain Hound is almost a dog now at nine months and is becoming a world class tracker. The breed is born to track wounded game and she has it in spades. 2oz. of blood over 400yrds with multiple obstacles to negotiate like 90 degree turns, long gaps, creek crossings and even over the wood pile -she follows it like a painted line!!  Dogs are the best!!  Yours is a gem.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 1, 2014)

Up to about 10 pounds, 11 ounces now!


----------

